# Broadheads hit left of FP???



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok Im trying to broadhead tune. My broadheads are hitting about 4 inches left of my fp at 30 yards. I cant correct this by moving the rest. I even tried moving the rest way over to see if I could get to hit right of the fp. The bh are slick trick mags. Im shooting a Z7 xtreme with easton axis 340's. Could this be a spine issue? I have 70 pound limbs with the bolts backed out 1.5 turns. Not sure what poundage that would make it, Im guessing about 67. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

If you are confident in you bow being well tuned and the field points are accurate then I would take a carefull look at spin testing the arrows with the broadheads on. I have had disappointing results with MOST manufacturers (broadheads), I was however able to get my tricks to tune without much difficulty at all. South Shore archery has a video on thier site made I believe by Burt Coyote as an advertisement for thier squaring device I bought one immiediately after watching it.


----------



## TheArcheryBarn (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree with spin testing the broadheads, change the broadheads from arrow to arrow until the spin with no wobble. The squaring device SARASR may be thinking of is made by G5. However the arrows have to be squared before glueing in the inserts. I believe you are spined correctly with the arrows, but you didn't mention the weight of the broadheads, heavy points will decrease the spine. Have you done walkback tuning with your field points?


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

G5 has the ASD and Burt Coyote has the Fastool, both do great job of squaring the ends of the shaft with the Fastool being able to do the nock end with fletchings attached.

I would try a few .300 spine arrows. With my setup, 100 grain Strikers shoot equally as well as field points with .340's, but when I put 125 grain Thunderheads on, the 340's go left and .300's get the nod with 125's.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

??? Squaring arrow ends is not a fix all and all fixed broadheads are not created equal. If the insert fits snug in the shaft I would rule out the ends being the problem. And then some broadheads just don't respond as others. And moving the rest fully to the right does not make field points and broadheads crisscross.

Perhaps some information is lacking. The norm is shooting two groups, one of each field point and broadhead. If the bhs are left, move the rest slightly right. You sight in with fps and shoot two more groups with fps and bhs. Each time the rest or nocking point is moved ever so slightly to see if the two groups will combine.


----------



## drbowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

you would be amazed at how "unsquare" your cuts are on your shafts once you use one of these tools


----------



## badas93tsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I had the same issue with my Muzzy 4 blades when I first bought my Switchback XT. I tried everything to correct the issue, but no luck. I ended up getting a pack of Rage bh for my bday, and they were clipping nocks with the fps. I promptly went out and bought 2 more packs. I had never had an issue with Muzzy bhs until this. Someone told me that 4 blade bhs arent the easiest to tune with a speed bow. I've never heard that before, but it seemed to hold true in my case. I think I even have an extra Rage practice tip I could send you to try.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

i had a drenalin with same issue,had to adjust ideler lean in order to get bare shafts to hit the same spot as my fletched ones.once i got them to hit the same spot so did the broadhead tippped arrows. just start out shooting close and at a bag target preferably.if you are way off and shoot very far away you may break arrows as they hit the target at a angle.


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

All things considered at this point, and as described...i'm with 1tiger....you may very well have an idler lean issue. Not to say spine isn't it....firsts things first..


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Make that 3 of us! Put a half twist in the right side of the yoke and see if that solves your problem..


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

Well I got 300 spine arrows to shot and see if that would solve the problem. However.......the first time I drew back today I heard a couple of clicking sounds and the draw didnt feel right. I let it back down and drew again. It didnt make any noise but did not feel right at all. I did not try to draw all the way, didnt want to break something. I wonder if what ever is wrong with it had something to do with not being able to tune it? Might be two differnet issues but I certainly have a major issue now. I will take it to the shop when I get a chance but in the mean time anyone got any ideas on what is wrong with it.


----------



## omalley14 (Apr 4, 2011)

wow. was having same problem but broadheads hitting to right. am shooting ultratec with 310 ibo. was shooting 340 axis and broadhead was 6 inches right. After moving rest 2 more times i decided to get my old 400 axis out...shot a field tip arrow first. Then took the blazer off with a broadhead at 40 yrds. Bingo, was having spine issue. Am shooting 67 pounds at 286 fps if that helps. fyi...at 20 yrds both the 340s and 400s were dead on.


----------

